# Yet another outting with no coyote



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

0 for 3 and still have yet to see a coyote. Tried digital and mouth calls... Sucks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, I had my best season ever. If you get back over this way, look me up and maybe we can go out and give it a try. Don't give up


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't worry, I'm 0 for...a few dozen. I've called quite a few in, but I haven't gotten a shot off... I got a good feeling about next time, though!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep on trying. Things will eventually fall into place!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i think last year i only got 2 yotes.... i called a bunch in but...... you know the "usual" things happend. The darn saftey is on.... forgot to chamber a round, fell asleep.. you know things like that ..

but i was out with my buddies so we still had fun....


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Keep at it. Try to learn something on every stand you make even if you don't get a response. Doing so will just improve your odds on the next outing. Watch for sign of animal activity, preditors and prey. This time of year find the prey and the yotes will not be far away. In our area it is the deer herds. Find them and you'll find some preditors.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

WIUHunter said:


> 0 for 3 and still have yet to see a coyote. Tried digital and mouth calls... Sucks


If you are seriously feeling defeated after 3 dry sets then you may not last long as a predator caller. Just keep at it. I understand your frustration.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

that dont matter, your new to it and your still getting used to it :beer:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep your head up man.. we had 15 stand without a yote. so your thinking what the heck am we doing wrong. this is the 1st yr for my buddy and myself. we have managed to get 3 so far. went out saturday by myself and saw 4 on a frozen body of water and couldnt get them close enough. so I put on a spot and stalk and came up empty handed. but its still fun.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> If you are seriously feeling defeated after 3 dry sets then you may not last long as a predator caller. Just keep at it. I understand your frustration.


I agree completely. I can't even count the # of times I have been out. I started in January and just SAW my first one on sunday, couldn't shoot it though. so keep at it.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I must be the most stupidest person on Earth. I've been hunting coyotes since 1964 and I ain't killed one yet :wink: ....Never give up. It well all come together in time. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is my copy 'n paste from another thread I commented on that pertains to this subject -


> Well, thanks for all the advice to everyone, but I ending my 2nd year of calling still a virgin. :eyeroll: I have shot coyotes before, but not from calling them in, that has been what I have been trying to accomplish the last 2 seasons. I have not taken near as much time either season of going out calling like I should, but I still would have assumed by now it would have happened. I was told this weekend the area I was calling has been called hard this year and at the end of winter they are quite educated. Hopefully next year I take a little time away from fishing and hunting seasons and start coyote calling in August, this will give me more time and I also enjoy being out in the warmer temps much more. Again, thanks to all for your comments on this thread and all the other coyote threads you provide your thoughts on through the year. :beer:


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I truly believe that in the midwest like MI where I live you will not have near the success as ND or AZ. You will be lucky to call in coyotes once a year in certain areas like where I live. I have watched lots of vidioes and not many have I seen in the midwest. for there is a reason for that. I talked to a pro. coyote guide at a gun and knife show he kills 500 yotes a year the pics in his photo albume were like wow. He told me the way it was to he said you want to hunt coyotes you go to where the coyotes are and it was not in michigan he told me. He said dont get me wrong you can get them but it is very hard. Im with you if their getting called alot it makes them smart to the calls. Im not saying give up but be realistic and make some easy call set ups not far from the road where maybe you could kill some time with a friend and jump out and do a set up without alot of work. ( when I was a kid and went to AZ to visit my grandparents thay took me into the mountains and I went hiking and saw 5 coyote one day and seen a few more driving around with them during the week that is as many as I have seen my whole life here in mi almost.


----------

